
Interview with Twitter Co-Founders Evan Williams and Biz Stone - crocus
http://kara.allthingsd.com/20090414/twitters-co-founders-evan-williams-and-biz-stone-speak/
======
zandorg
Interesting interview, but not as good as
<http://www.charlierose.com/view/interview/10118>

